# hernia!!



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

a hernia wouldnt be created from riding, it would have been an issue AGGRAVATED by riding. Watch the foods you eat and the lifting you do.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you female? Women do get hernias, but the type of hernia women get is usually not diagnosed easily with a scan.


----------



## clio (Jun 9, 2011)

Just thought I would put an update to this thread I started, turned out not to be a hernia but I have actually broken my pelvis in 2 places, it happened during cantering on my horse at christmas. As the horse and saddle came up I went down with a thud and broke my pelvis. Boy did it hurt. Thanks for the replies.


----------

